# Is Filetrip down ??



## CannonFoddr (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok seems like Filetrip.net is down for me - & checking with  http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com it seems that it IS down but thought I'll just check

Is it down for anyone else ??


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for notifying me, gonna fix it right now


----------



## Depravo (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep. I'm having trouble with it too.


----------



## taken (Jan 2, 2011)

yes, I am having trouble aswell.


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2011)

it's being restored, stop posting if you have nothing to say


----------

